# 2006 29bhs



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello and thank you for allowing me to participate in your forum.

We are not yet Outback owners. However, we are close! DW fell in love with the 29BHS at our local RV show this weekend. But, like many DW's, she is less concerned about things like GVWR and GCVWR than she is about floorplan, fit & finish, etc. Between the two of us, we make a heck of team though!

The 29BHS we looked at was completely "loaded" with all available options and the "Weight Sticker" inside the cabinet listed it at 5450# - only 200# over the brochure weight. Knowing that both of these numbers are highly suspect (apparently an industry-wide ailment) I seek the vast knowledge contained here to assist me with what the "almost true" weight is. For a while, I will have to tow with our '01 Yukon XL, 4x4, 5.3L, 3.73 so weight, as well as frontal area, are concerns for me.

I see from reading a great many posts here, that there are at least a few of you who have the 29BHS. I am curious about what your REAL weight numbers are. By chance, has anybody weighed their fully-optioned 29BHS?

Thank you in advance for your help!

*A little FYI I learned and haven't seen posted anywhere yet...*

As an aside, yet related to this topic, I learned at the show this weekend that the Federal Government has taken steps to partially correct the misleading weight statements provided by the manufacturers. For RVs manufactured after a certain date a special sticker must be applied to the RV stating the actual, weighed net carrying capacity (NCC) of that unit.

In theory, if you were to subtract the NCC from the GVWR you would arrive at the correct dry weight of the unit as it sits.

The 29BHS we looked at was built 8/6/2005 and did not have this sticker.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Let me be the 1st one to welcome you to Outbackers.com action We bought our TT at a RV show and save several thausand $$ doing this way. We are very happy with our Outback.

I do not know the true weight of your TT but I towed our 28 RSS with a burb without any problems what so ever. I believe the burb is rate around 7800lbs so even with 1200lbs of gear you should be ok with room to spare. I really do not find any difference towing with a my Burb (5.3l) or my Denali (6.0l). I do tow with the tow button pushed.

Good luck with your purchase









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome beancounter to the group
And congrats on choosing the Outback as your TT
I'm someone with same model will chime to answer your question

Don action


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site, beancounter!

While not sure of the actuals, expect the 29BHS to be around 6500 lbs loaded to camp.

Head for the coast, and the Yukon should pull fine. If you go anywhere near the mountains, your Yukon will be very unhappy!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

action

Ralph


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am pulling with almost the same truck as you and about the same weight trailer and it does fine on the flats but like Humpty said it really doesn't like the hills. With that being said, I keep my speed down and take it easy going up the hills. I added a transmission temp gauge before I started to pull the camper and this year I am going to add another trans cooler.

Good luck with whatever you decide and welcome to the site.

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

beancounter,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the Outback interest. sunny When you get it, make plans to pull over to Logan's Landing in Alpine, AL for our Southeastern Spring Rally-06 5-7May06, and then down to Topsail Hill, Santa Rosa Beach, FL for the Southeastern Summer Rally - 06 10-16Jun06. We would love to have you for both, and I know you want to get that new 29BHS some road trips. Post often and let us know how things work out.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Beancounter,

Congrats when you purchase your 29BHS and welcome to the site.

I own a loaded 29BHS an we love it. We purchased every available option ordered it in September and took delivery the end of October 2005. My sticker in the cabinet says the factory weight is 5700Lbs. The Outback web site actually lowered the tongue weight and raised the total weight. When we purchased the trailer the site listed it at 5150 and it was delivered at 5700.

I tow with an 05 chevy crewcab 4x4 with the 5.3L and 3.42 rear. I also have a dealer installed reece dual cam HD WD and sway which works like a charm.

The truck has no problem towing the trailer in the NY/NJ area, I'm sure it will be a strain for mountains and long distance, but i'm not really going there. Items to remember though:

1). keep weight balanced
2). Tow with fresh water tank empty(saves 400Lbs)

The first two times I towed the unit I didn't know the dealer had filled the fresh water tank. Once emptied the trailer was a lot easier to tow.

Good luck and i'm sure your rig will be fine unless your mountain climbing.


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome and the replies!

We went and looked at the unit again yesterday, and the dealer insists that the 5450# on the kitchen cabinet is the correct dry weight. I'm still skeptical. I've been around the RV scene long enough to know that this number is rarely, if ever, bang on.

Anyway, if I assume it is correct and figure my DW can come with 200# of necessary (plus 800# of _unnecessary_







) stuff to load into it, it will probably be pretty close to the 6500# "ready to camp" weight suggested by Humpty.

According to my owners manual (and my dealer) my Yukon is rated at 7600# towing capacity. Which is close to but not enough of a "safety cushion" for me. So, rather than give up on the TT we really like, and short of buying a new TV







it looks like the 4.10:1 gear swap is in order. But that's a subject for the towing forum.

At least now I know what I am going to do! Thanks again for all of your help. Of course, if anybody else wants to chime in with 29BHS comments, I'd love to hear them.

We love the 29BHS and will be ordering ours very soon. Hopefully we will be able to hook up with some other Outbackers at a rally sometime soon.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Beancounter,

I am in the same boat your in. Z71 Suburban 5.3, 3.42 and want a larger TT. I am also interested in the 29BHS and specifically went to my local dealer to check the weight on the newly issued "actual" weight stickers. The weight was exactly 5700 pounds.

Good luck with your choice.

Mark


----------

